# Celexa



## Emmy Beth (Feb 20, 2003)

Hi everyone....I have been taking Celexa for about 4 years for generalized anxiety disorder. I was wondering if anyone else had taken this med and has anyone gone off of an anti-depressant successfully and stayed off of it. I really hate the side effects that all of them have and I was hoping maybe I could get by with just taking a Xanax everyday. (I also have IBS-D which I knew was related to the anxiety-I am going to try the Calcium after reading about it here).Thanks for your help


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2003)

Hi Mollie,Everyone is different when it comes to how they respond to meds or weaning from meds. I took Celexa for a while, then recently switched to Lexapro. Because Lexapro is more purified, it has fewer side effects and because it is concentrated, I can take less of it.Relaxation therapies are also good for anxiety, such as self-hypno, biofeedback, talk therapy..etc. Exercise is great. I have generalized anxiety disorder and participating in modern dance has helped to diffuse a lot of the anxiety... as well as helped me to develop confidence (I learned to perform without having panic attacks).And if all else fails, you can treat yourself to a nice, long, luxurious, warm bubble bath and give yourself a hug....







Hope this helps, Evie


----------



## Emmy Beth (Feb 20, 2003)

Hi Evie,Thanks so much for your input. I am going to ask my doc about Lexapro after reading several messages on this site. I am just recently getting back to exercise-I have compartment syndrome and had surgery on both legs. I am feeling much better walking everyday and hope to return to aerobics soon. One thing I am glad about is sites like this and that now there are commercials and articles about anxiety. When I was first suffering from the worst attacks (I have had some form of it since childhood) there was very little info and the GP tried to give me sedatives. I knew that was no good and tried a psychiatrist that really helped me out. I can now function and have helped several friends who have had attacks and didn't know what they were.Thank you again,Mollie


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2003)

Mollie,If your legs are a constraint for you, just lifting weights is wonderful exercise.Yes.... knowledge, therapy and good friends can all work wonders.Love, Evie


----------



## kittenst (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi!I am trying to get off oxazepam(celexa). I feel very jittery. My body is vibrated. Does anyone know how long this goes on for? I was taking 30 mgs. at night for anxiety and sleep. Then I tried 15 mgs during the day and 15 mgs at night. Now I'm trying to stop it because it causes tinnitus(ringing in the ears) for me. I feel so jittery that I am having trouble typing this. I tried taking a pain killer(oxycocet) to stop me from vibrating so much but it's only 5 mgs. and it didn't last for more than a few hours. How long does celexa stay in your bloodstream if I've been taking it mostly at night for a year? How long does the jittery feeling last? Does anyone know?


----------



## kittenst (Jan 27, 2003)

Sorry I got that wrong. Serax is the other name for oxazepam. That's the one I'm trying to get off. It's a benzo. They are very addictive.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2003)

Wish I could help but I don't know anything about either of those drugs. Why don't you try posting your question in a separate thread with that particular medication in the topic?Here's a hug to tide you over....  Evie


----------

